# Can the Bobcats pick...



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Can the Bobcats pick a player that a team holds the rights to? For example, could they pick Dejan Bodiroga from the Kings?


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

I don't know the rule on this, but I would say the likelihood is very, very low. Would be good for the Bobcats though, they could stack on some real talent.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Why would that get them good talent to pick players who arent even in the league. Bodiroga doesnt want to come over and he is old.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Well, for starters they could pick Bodiroga, Vujanic, Schortsiantis, Delfino, Krstic, Rickert... any number of players that could come to the NBA and contribute.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

My guess is no. This is nothing but a guess, but I'd bet that they can only pick players with contracts.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> My guess is no. This is nothing but a guess, but I'd bet that they can only pick players with contracts.


I bet you are right.


----------

